# Recommendations for mixed EO's at home for CP soap



## Nikko (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi,

My apologies in advance as I realise and recognise this is rather lazy of me. I've just gotten into CP soap making (purely for non-commerical purposes batches 1.5-3Lmax).

I was all set to buy a bunch of new EO's but realised due to their finite lifespan it makes sense to try and use the existing ones I have first.

Therefore I've taken a quick inventory of what I have on hand and am in my lazy ways seeking:


feedback on any possible good combinations e.g oils, ratios (I know this is a personal thing but respect others opinions)
any other EO's I should buy in order to make a superior combo with existing onhand EO's (e.g happy to buy another few if that helps use up the existing ones I have which I don't pretend perhaps go overly well together!)
The existing stuff was very much a random buy, so very little reason or logic behind it.


So I currently have:


Bergamot ~25ml
Cypress ~25ml
Patchouli ~25ml
Lime ~25ml
Clary Sage ~25ml
Bay Laurel ~25ml
Geranium ~25ml
Grapefruit ~25ml
Peppermint ~25ml
Lavender ~20ml
Rosemary (Spanish) ~280ml
Citronella ~60ml
Tea Tree ~50ml
Eucalyptus ~300ml
Neem ~100ml (I know it's not an EO but I find it can replicate a base note, albeit a very rough one!)
I know some of the above names are quite generic - alas thats all they came labelled as. The majority came from an Indian company, Nature's Riches - who I had a nightmare with and as such I fear they're relatively mediocre (which is fine for me).


Thank you in advance for any feedback - as stated happy to buy a few more if I need to get them to make a few more combos but I'd like to try and use these first.


Much thanks,


Nicholas


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 23, 2015)

Rosemary and peppermint are excellent blended together. I might try grapefruit with peppermint as well. I love lavender and geranium blended. I think geranium and grapefruit might work well also. 
Maybe you know this trick already....I take and put a drop of e.o. on a q-tip and put it in a jar with other q-tips that have different e.o.s on them . I close the jar for a bit and come back later and open it up to smell. This is a good way to experiment with blending.
Hope this helps!
Best,
Anna Marie


----------



## Saponista (Mar 23, 2015)

Lime and Cypress are good together, I also like rosemary and patchouli.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 23, 2015)

Tea Tree & Citrus scents, Rosemary & Mint, Eucalyptus & Mint, Patchouli & Lavender, those come to mind first.


----------



## Nikko (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you for the excellent suggestions - very much appreciated. 

Yes, I was aware of that scent blending technique and have done it but I think I just doubt my nose on things and the variable options became a tad too much.

Anyway those suggestions will keep me going for the forseeable future, so thank you.


----------

